# cell basket



## kevin68311 (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey guys I discovered that you cant use brass screen for the cell basket.I couldnt find copper all they had was brass so I tried it.It worked for the first couple of times then holes started appearing on the side closest to the lead.


----------



## aflacglobal (Jan 4, 2008)

That would most likely be because of the zinc. Brass is in the neighborhood of 65 % copper 35 % zinc.

Bronze is copper and tin.


----------



## lazersteve (Jan 4, 2008)

Kevin,

PM me your address and I'll send you some copper mesh if you'll pay the shipping.

Steve


----------



## Gotrek (Jan 31, 2008)

Could stainless steel mesh be used? It's readily available.

Michaels Crafts store sell copper mesh as well.


----------

